# Hydrocodone - Getting the best high



## DaftPunkFan

Hey everyone,
I just have a few questions about Hydrocodone. Just a brief background, I only use about once a week, and I usually take around 25-35mg to get a nice high.

1.) Redose- I have done a far amount of research on this topic, and the I've only seen one post that really discusses taking more Hydrocodone within a few hours or so of the initial dose, and he says it barely dose anything except add more side effects after the high. Does anyone have a regime that they think works well? I usually find a 10-15mg boost a few hours in definitely does something, but I also agree that it adds to the nausea quite a lot.

2.) Max Dose- For someone who is only using a few times a week at the most, what would you say is the most they could take before it starts to become dangerous? I know it varies from person to person, but I'm just wondering what's a general amount that's ok to take, say if someone is going to an event and wants to be high for a while or redose at some point.

3.) Empty Stomach- Do you prefer to eat something a few hours before dosing, right before, after, or not at all? I still haven't found a method that consistently works for me, because sometimes if I eat before, I'll barely feel the pills. On the other hand, a completely empty stomach makes the nausea so much worse, and it really doesn't last that long. Any thoughts?

Any info is much appreciated


----------



## StartedHydro

This is just me personally no idea if this is factual.  I had found if I have a high fat SNACK like melted ice cream(a scoop) about 20 minutes before made my high more intense.  I did not fill my stomach.

Watch out with your usage I started with hydro and became massively addicted to opiates/opiods.  I got to the point where hydro did not even hold me over no matter the dose and it used to give me some GREAT euphoria.

Do not go over 4 grams apap.


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

fuck redosing, if ur not an addict there is not point to redose...it doesnt do too much extra other than make u tired, ur highs been worn out, the high is better in the begining not end..ya dig?

 take what u want at once, the high is better all around...

and def on an empty stomach(4-5 hours after big meal, or just morning time before u eat), you do get higher, better rush of course ...but eat like 5-10 mins after so u dont die from dehydration lol

remember, you can always take more, but you can never take less


----------



## jamesBrown

DaftPunkFan said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just have a few questions about Hydrocodone. Just a brief background, I only use about once a week, and I usually take around 25-35mg to get a nice high.
> 
> 1.) Redose- I have done a far amount of research on this topic, and the I've only seen one post that really discusses taking more Hydrocodone within a few hours or so of the initial dose, and he says it barely dose anything except add more side effects after the high. Does anyone have a regime that they think works well? I usually find a 10-15mg boost a few hours in definitely does something, but I also agree that it adds to the nausea quite a lot.
> 
> 2.) Max Dose- For someone who is only using a few times a week at the most, what would you say is the most they could take before it starts to become dangerous? I know it varies from person to person, but I'm just wondering what's a general amount that's ok to take, say if someone is going to an event and wants to be high for a while or redose at some point.
> 
> 3.) Empty Stomach- Do you prefer to eat something a few hours before dosing, right before, after, or not at all? I still haven't found a method that consistently works for me, because sometimes if I eat before, I'll barely feel the pills. On the other hand, a completely empty stomach makes the nausea so much worse, and it really doesn't last that long. Any thoughts?
> 
> Any info is much appreciated



1.)   I never felt the need to redose because I would always just take the pills I had all at once (50-120mg's hydro). i always got the best high this way, never had to worry about "re-dosing" to "boost" the effects or anything. I dont think its necessary.

2.) No one can tell you how much you should take as your "max" dose. Only you know your tolerance and only you can make that judgement call. My best guess is that if you only use 25-35 mg's to get a "nice high" than you shouldnt ever go over 50mg's. Thats just my opinion, and im not a doctor, so dont take my word for it.

3.) Definitely on an empty stomache. It kicks in MUCH faster(especially if you crushed the pills or broke them in half). If what your looking for is that blissfull euphoric high that wraps you in a warm blanket of happiness than I would definitely do it on an empty stomache. this allows more of the drug to hit your brain alot faster....allthough, it probably also leaves your sytem faster(but not too much faster), so if your looking for a prolonged high thats not quite as good as the "empty-stomache" one, then maybe taking the pills after you eat is a good idea. It all depends on your preferance.

*I never got too nautious from opiates but when I did I actually enjoyed it because it meant I was blissfully high and the euphoria was much stronger than the nausia. but whenever I did get it, i would just lie down and it woudl go away. If your in a situation where your going to have to be up and walking around, than you might wanna take the pills with a little food to prevent the nausia.....also, taking it with some pepto couldnt hurt.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

#1 - No reason to redose. Take your entire desired dose at once.
#2 - I can't tell you what dose it takes before it becomes dangerous because I don't know your exact tolerance. I don't know how quick your tolerance increases and to what degree. Some quicker than others.
#3 - Eat on an empty stomach. Simple. Pills kick in quicker and the high is more powerful. Some people get a little sick though when not eating before taking them.


----------



## DaftPunkFan

jamesBrown said:


> 1.)   I never felt the need to redose because I would always just take the pills I had all at once (50-120mg's hydro). i always got the best high this way, never had to worry about "re-dosing" to "boost" the effects or anything. I dont think its necessary.
> 
> 2.) No one can tell you how much you should take as your "max" dose. Only you know your tolerance and only you can make that judgement call. My best guess is that if you only use 25-35 mg's to get a "nice high" than you shouldnt ever go over 50mg's. Thats just my opinion, and im not a doctor, so dont take my word for it.
> 
> 3.) Definitely on an empty stomache. It kicks in MUCH faster(especially if you crushed the pills or broke them in half). If what your looking for is that blissfull euphoric high that wraps you in a warm blanket of happiness than I would definitely do it on an empty stomache. this allows more of the drug to hit your brain alot faster....allthough, it probably also leaves your sytem faster(but not too much faster), so if your looking for a prolonged high thats not quite as good as the "empty-stomache" one, then maybe taking the pills after you eat is a good idea. It all depends on your preferance.
> 
> *I never got too nautious from opiates but when I did I actually enjoyed it because it meant I was blissfully high and the euphoria was much stronger than the nausia. but whenever I did get it, i would just lie down and it woudl go away. If your in a situation where your going to have to be up and walking around, than you might wanna take the pills with a little food to prevent the nausia.....also, taking it with some pepto couldnt hurt.



Thanks everyone!
I think I'm going to go with everyone's advice and just stick to one dose and enjoy it while it lasts. I think I'll probably stick to my dose, or maybe take a little bit more and just stay there. Right now, I'm trying to do a bunch of things to make it better, like Benadryl, grapefruit juice, taking more, etc. 

I only ask about a "max dose" just to be on the safe side, because I don't really have a lot of experience with opiates. I know there isn't a set amount, and it's probably very different from person to person, but I think I just want to have an idea of what is too much for most people.

Next time, I'm going to try the "light snack before" idea. I definitely notice a better high when I haven't eaten anything, but like I said, the nausea can get pretty bad for me. Someone also recommended eating something after? Maybe I'll give that a shot.


----------



## DaftPunkFan

StartedHydro said:


> This is just me personally no idea if this is factual.  I had found if I have a high fat SNACK like melted ice cream(a scoop) about 20 minutes before made my high more intense.  I did not fill my stomach.
> 
> Watch out with your usage I started with hydro and became massively addicted to opiates/opiods.  I got to the point where hydro did not even hold me over no matter the dose and it used to give me some GREAT euphoria.
> 
> Do not go over 4 grams apap.



Thanks for the advice. Do you think a weekly usage is alright to do? I know this depends on a few things, like if I can actually do it or not, but does a tolerance set in at that frequency of usage?

Just wondering, how much were you using hydro before it started to not really do anything?

Also I forgot to include, I've been doing a CWE, so APAP isn't really a problem.


----------



## dokomo

DaftPunkFan said:


> Thanks for the advice. Do you think a weekly usage is alright to do? I know this depends on a few things, like if I can actually do it or not, but does a tolerance set in at that frequency of usage?
> 
> Just wondering, how much were you using hydro before it started to not really do anything?
> 
> Also I forgot to include, I've been doing a CWE, so APAP isn't really a problem.



Unfortunately, tolerance is guaranteed at that frequency. I use strictly once a month, and my tolerance has risen from 20mg IR to 90mg IR+30mg ER hydrocodone over the course of a couple of years. I would not at all reccomend doing this weekly. 

And having a small, high fat snack with your cwe liquid can boost the effects, as this helps carry the drug across the BBB more quickly. I prefer something like a reeses cup for this.


----------



## shmandy5

Lots of truth behind what others have said regarding re-dosing . the amount  and how rapidly this amount of a drug is absorbed and binds to it's correlating site of action relates directly to the amount of euphoria that is induced, hence : i.v. administration = intense rush . Then there's the fact that the ligands that actually induce the euphoria that comes with intoxication can be somewhat depleted when released in large amounts this is why your initial buzz tends to be the best your going to get for right then; so take your decided dose all at once on an empty stomach (assuming this doesn't cause any significant stomach discomfort) and enjoy then take a break in order to let your neurotransmitters replenish for next time . Also continuous re-dosing of a drug  causes up-regulation of receptors causing a nasty tolerance to one's beloved substance.   

In the name of harm reduction i figured i would further elaborate about the 4 gram APAP rule mentioned earlier . This may not even apply depending upon which medications you typically use and weather they contain acetaminophen now if they do, (which most meds commonly prescribed  containing hydrocodone do: vicoden, lortabs, etc . APAP is no joke as it exhibits some serious hepatoxicity. this would mean you need to either limit your consumption to up to 8 pills assuming they contain the standard 500mg adjust acordingly to dose of APAP in each pill . Or perhaps look into the ever useful CWE cold water extraction technique which can be used to bypass this limit . 
Now idk if you were already so informed of these facts or not but if not they will certainly be helpful for safety's sake.


----------



## habboz

Almost everyone who i know that uses vicodin always redoses..


----------



## BlindReverend!!

1. Don't redose, it makes you sick and does very little to improve your high.
2. 20-25mg. 
3. On an empty stomach. look up potentiation, it involves taking stuff like benzos, muscle relaxers, drinking grapefruit juice, tonic water, and taking tagamet to increase the susceptibility to opiate receptors.


----------



## BIGsherm7272

Instead of redosing, I would just take a higher first dose (in your case 45-50mg), and potentiate it with either soma or some antihistamine.  Benzos just take over the opiate high imo, and kinda ruin it.  I also highly recommend eating a nice fatty meal about 30-45 before, it really helps your body absorb it better.


----------



## DaftPunkFan

BIGsherm7272 said:


> Instead of redosing, I would just take a higher first dose (in your case 45-50mg), and potentiate it with either soma or some antihistamine.  Benzos just take over the opiate high imo, and kinda ruin it.  I also highly recommend eating a nice fatty meal about 30-45 before, it really helps your body absorb it better.



Thanks a lot for your input. I have yet to take that large of an initial dose, but I am going to give that a try next. That's almost double what I usually start out with, but then again I probably come close to that amount once I begin taking a few more throughout the course of a night. 

I've never considered the high-fat meal before, but I will certainly try the high-fat snack idea that was mentioned. I agree that benzos take away from the high, so I've decided to no longer go down that road. However, antihistamines seem to do something positive to the high, as well as greatly reduce the amount of nausea I experience sometimes, so that is definitely a plus! :D


----------



## DaftPunkFan

dokomo said:


> Unfortunately, tolerance is guaranteed at that frequency. I use strictly once a month, and my tolerance has risen from 20mg IR to 90mg IR+30mg ER hydrocodone over the course of a couple of years. I would not at all reccomend doing this weekly.
> 
> And having a small, high fat snack with your cwe liquid can boost the effects, as this helps carry the drug across the BBB more quickly. I prefer something like a reeses cup for this.



Wow, that sucks! Alright, thanks though. I will try to limit my use to a few times a month if I can get myself to do it. That seems like a pretty radical increase in dosage, and that's from only using once a month?


----------



## rdyfreddy

Yes I usually take on a empty stomach, then after a hour eat a high fat food and its makes it better


----------



## DaftPunkFan

shmandy5 said:


> Lots of truth behind what others have said regarding re-dosing . the amount  and how rapidly this amount of a drug is absorbed and binds to it's correlating site of action relates directly to the amount of euphoria that is induced, hence : i.v. administration = intense rush . Then there's the fact that the ligands that actually induce the euphoria that comes with intoxication can be somewhat depleted when released in large amounts this is why your initial buzz tends to be the best your going to get for right then; so take your decided dose all at once on an empty stomach (assuming this doesn't cause any significant stomach discomfort) and enjoy then take a break in order to let your neurotransmitters replenish for next time . Also continuous re-dosing of a drug  causes up-regulation of receptors causing a nasty tolerance to one's beloved substance.
> 
> In the name of harm reduction i figured i would further elaborate about the 4 gram APAP rule mentioned earlier . This may not even apply depending upon which medications you typically use and weather they contain acetaminophen now if they do, (which most meds commonly prescribed  containing hydrocodone do: vicoden, lortabs, etc . APAP is no joke as it exhibits some serious hepatoxicity. this would mean you need to either limit your consumption to up to 8 pills assuming they contain the standard 500mg adjust acordingly to dose of APAP in each pill . Or perhaps look into the ever useful CWE cold water extraction technique which can be used to bypass this limit .
> Now idk if you were already so informed of these facts or not but if not they will certainly be helpful for safety's sake.



Thanks for filling me in on the up-regulation part that's cause from redosing, that definitely doesn't sound like fun.

Also, I have been doing a CWE on my pills, but thanks for the suggestion. I've gotten pretty good at it now, and although I'm sure I'm losing at least 1 pill in the process, it's worth getting rid of the APAP. That shit was making my ears ring like crazy after taking a bunch of Vicodin without doing a CWE. Not cool!


----------



## marsmellow

A good way to make the high better, is to take one or two benadryl pills with the vicodin. That makes it stronger.


----------



## dokomo

DaftPunkFan said:


> Wow, that sucks! Alright, thanks though. I will try to limit my use to a few times a month if I can get myself to do it. That seems like a pretty radical increase in dosage, and that's from only using once a month?



Yup, and sometimes 2 or more months in between, just never closer together than one month. I've never had any symptoms of withdrawal or addiction, except for this increasing tolerance. It sucks, I never though I'd get any serious tolerance with this usage pattern, but I definitely have.


----------



## DaftPunkFan

dokomo said:


> Yup, and sometimes 2 or more months in between, just never closer together than one month. I've never had any symptoms of withdrawal or addiction, except for this increasing tolerance. It sucks, I never though I'd get any serious tolerance with this usage pattern, but I definitely have.



Damn alright, I'm going to try and keep it down to once a month at the most. Does anyone else have a problem with tolerance from using only a few times a month?

Seems like I know a few people who take them every week without too much of a problem, but maybe it just varies from person to person


----------



## habboz

DaftPunkFan said:


> Damn alright, I'm going to try and keep it down to once a month at the most. Does anyone else have a problem with tolerance from using only a few times a month?
> 
> Seems like I know a few people who take them every week without too much of a problem, but maybe it just varies from person to person



I take them every 3 to 5 days and my tolerence hasnt gone up yet and ive been doing it for months, but sometimes i take a week to 2 week break inbetween.


----------



## DaftPunkFan

habboz said:


> I take them every 3 to 5 days and my tolerence hasnt gone up yet and ive been doing it for months, but sometimes i take a week to 2 week break inbetween.



That is beautiful, I hope I can do this :D

If you don't mind me asking, what dose do you take each time? And also, how many months have you been doing this 3-5 day thing? I'd be happy if I could get away with once a week!


----------



## unsettled

I used to take Vicodin occasionally in my early twenties like the OP, ten years later I ended up using morphine daily and then Heroin and now subs.... 

I don't regret my decision to start taking opiates, I'm just saying that if you manage to keep your usage occasional and recreational you are the exception to the rule, kinda like winning the lottery. For me it took almost ten years until I ran into the connections that gave me enough access to opiates to become completely ruled by them...

I still enjoy opiates, but they have cost me alot, not nearly as much as many others on this forum but I'm still on them. You may use them once a month for twenty years and not have a problem but they have a way of sneaking up on you.

I've become the person I despise (the person that has to give the "there's a good chance you'll turn into a junky" speech when you just want a better buzz), you just want to get a good high, so do I but I just felt compelled to bring up the obvious perils that so often accompany your current habit.

I used to love to go to the bar and take one every couple hours while slowly drinking beers, I know now that this is bad but I enjoyed it.

I think taking them on an empty stomach will give you the best results. Have fun, just be careful.


----------



## benzofan

Do you use pure hydrocodone (e.g. Cold Water Extraction...) or simply vicodin tabs ?


----------



## DaftPunkFan

benzofan said:


> Do you use pure hydrocodone (e.g. Cold Water Extraction...) or simply vicodin tabs ?



I've been doing a CWE on Vicodin ES. I usually make a CWE with 4-5 of them at a time, because I figure it ends up being around 25-30 by the time I lose some of it during the process. (Though I have gotten pretty good at it) 

I appreciate the other posts about being careful. So far, I've been pretty good at only using once a week at the most, and I've been doing this for a while now. However I can definitely see how easy it could be to fall into taking them whenever I feel like it...

I tried a very light, high-fat meal before I took them last time, and it seemed to help out a lot! It definitely hit me hard, and I didn't really feel that sick at all. Also, I didn't end up taking more throughout the night, so I think that helped too.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## habboz

DaftPunkFan said:


> That is beautiful, I hope I can do this :D
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what dose do you take each time? And also, how many months have you been doing this 3-5 day thing? I'd be happy if I could get away with once a week!



I usually only start with 10 Mgs orally on an empty stomach and then redose once or twice 5mgs at a time.

Ive basically been doing it since around April of last year , but I get alot of dry spells where I dont use for a few weeks.

But you could definatly get away with using once a week with no tolerence issues.


----------



## vivman

I'm just wondering how everyone else does their cold water extraction for vicodin?


----------



## dokomo

vivman said:


> I'm just wondering how everyone else does their cold water extraction for vicodin?



Check out this CWE mega-thread: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=396416&highlight=CWE+mega

The method I use is on the front page. Always remember that you want to use the least amount of water possible, because 14mg of acetaminophen will dissolve (IE be unfilterable) in every 1mL of water you use. So every 100mL will have 1400mg of acetaminophen in it.


----------



## DaftPunkFan

dokomo said:


> Check out this CWE megathread: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=396416&highlight=CWE+mega
> 
> The method I use is on the front page. Always remember that you want to use the least amount of water possible, because 14mg of acetaminophen will dissolve (IE be unfilterable) in every 1mL of water you use. So every 100mL will have 1400mg of acetaminophen in it.



I've read several of the different CWE methods, and I eventually stuck with yours. I really like it, and I find it to be pretty easy. The only thing I haven't done is exactly measure out the water amount that I'm going to need per X amount of APAP, instead I kind of "eye-ball" it. I'm going to do a very careful CWE next time and see how much of a difference it makes


----------



## DaftPunkFan

habboz said:


> I usually only start with 10 Mgs orally on an empty stomach and then redose once or twice 5mgs at a time.
> 
> Ive basically been doing it since around April of last year , but I get alot of dry spells where I dont use for a few weeks.
> 
> But you could definatly get away with using once a week with no tolerence issues.



Very cool, thanks for the info!

It seems like if I keep the dose low, and take large breaks from time to time like you have been doing, once a week is probably doable for quite a while. Although I have been taking almost double what you take, I do notice that I'll start to feel 15-20mgs pretty good again once I take a couple weeks off or so.


----------



## Hottreddmoma

I have found the more Tylenol I take the higher I get idk y but be careful I know too much acetaminophen can cause liver damage


----------



## Elsa

Empty stomach is definitely the way ta go. I.E> b4 breakfast. I don't know what's happened to me, but I got a script that was a different brand it was a generic with 853 in it. I normally take the 3601 light yellows and still get a feel good from 1 or 2 after taking them for a year.This generic I got I took 1. felt nothing.so i took 2. . an hour later I took 4. (these are 10/325's). another hour and stil nothing at all. I ended up taking 20 of them and no. i didn't use a CWE. 20 of them over a 6 hour peroid and felt nothing.Did something inside of me break?
I called my Docotor about this and he gave me my usual 3601 from his office. this morning I took 2 of them and I am flying high again. are there antagonists in those 853 ones? Also i just completely stopped itching from them.Not 1 single little itch where I used to scratch like crazy and it felt wonderful to do so..  To add 1 more note. I have taken a diphenhydromine with my hydro once  because I was itching way too much and it kicked my high into overdrive. I highly reccommend doing that ..THanks all. Please respond if ya wanna.  *hugs everyone*.


----------



## pCpushaG

how many mg do you think I should take if i havent done it in a year and im 175 lbs?


----------



## pCpushaG

jamesBrown said:


> 1.)   I never felt the need to redose because I would always just take the pills I had all at once (50-120mg's hydro). i always got the best high this way, never had to worry about "re-dosing" to "boost" the effects or anything. I dont think its necessary.
> 
> 2.) No one can tell you how much you should take as your "max" dose. Only you know your tolerance and only you can make that judgement call. My best guess is that if you only use 25-35 mg's to get a "nice high" than you shouldnt ever go over 50mg's. Thats just my opinion, and im not a doctor, so dont take my word for it.
> 
> 3.) Definitely on an empty stomache. It kicks in MUCH faster(especially if you crushed the pills or broke them in half). If what your looking for is that blissfull euphoric high that wraps you in a warm blanket of happiness than I would definitely do it on an empty stomache. this allows more of the drug to hit your brain alot faster....allthough, it probably also leaves your sytem faster(but not too much faster), so if your looking for a prolonged high thats not quite as good as the "empty-stomache" one, then maybe taking the pills after you eat is a good idea. It all depends on your preferance.
> 
> *I never got too nautious from opiates but when I did I actually enjoyed it because it meant I was blissfully high and the euphoria was much stronger than the nausia. but whenever I did get it, i would just lie down and it woudl go away. If your in a situation where your going to have to be up and walking around, than you might wanna take the pills with a little food to prevent the nausia.....also, taking it with some pepto couldnt hurt.



how many mg do you think I should take if i havent done it in a year and im 175 lbs? you seem like you have a solid head of knowledge on this


----------



## Bodeinn

I usually have to take around 15mgs to feel anything but tolerance is everything . There is no point in redosing in my opinion . I have always done cwe to get the best out of hydrocodone.


----------



## Bodeinn

Your weight has nothing to do with it . i would say for a solid high...  10 or 15 mgs if you havent used in over a year .and  If that's the case you will probably nod 8(


----------



## The Kind Man

I use alot for pain relief and have for 13yr's.Anymore than 3-4 and it stops producing any sort of high.I've wasted alot of pills through the years.I use it now combined w/morphine 15 ER.I have chronic pancreatitis and low back pain.Having it removed in feb and recuperate and then wait for a donor and transplant.


----------



## The Kind Man

Oh,I forgot I use 10-325's.


----------



## T. Calderone

I'm going to close this old thread, sorry. We don't permit "how to get the best high" sort of discussions as we are a harm reduction community. If you have a question, feel free to start a new thread.


----------

